# Good Smartphone with best sound quality and best camera



## rahulrai (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Guys,

My brother needs a *smartphone *with *best sound quality* and *best camera*.He would prefer brands including Nokia,Sony Ericsson,Samsung or HTC.

Which one would you suggest?

*Budget-25k*


----------



## krazzy (Dec 11, 2008)

Funny there was this guy called *jingalala* on this forum who had a habit of creating such useless threads on this same topic over and over again till he stopped getting responses. I wonder if you are the same guy with a different id now. 

I'm sure the mods will look in to this. We don't want one guy running around with two ids now, do we?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 11, 2008)

^^+1


----------



## rahulrai (Dec 11, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Funny there was this guy called *jingalala* on this forum who had a habit of creating such useless threads on this same topic over and over again till he stopped getting responses. I wonder if you are the same guy with a different id now.
> 
> I'm sure the mods will look in to this. We don't want one guy running around with two ids now, do we?



What bullshit man!Who is jingalala? R u out of ur senses?
And this is a useless thread!!!  What r you upto man?

And dreamcatcher a person like you join him!

Disgusting!!!

By the way i dont need ur suggestion so stay away from my thread.



Hello Guys,
I am waiting for ur responses!!!


----------



## jingalala (Dec 13, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Funny there was this guy called *jingalala* on this forum who had a habit of creating such useless threads on this same topic over and over again till he stopped getting responses. I wonder if you are the same guy with a different id now.
> 
> I'm sure the mods will look in to this. We don't want one guy running around with two ids now, do we?



You *******,mother ****er  KRAZZYYYYYYYYYY.
Seems You don't have work.
 Rascal u always badmouth about others and try to act as u r the big boss.
Stay away from my threads at least.
And nobody needs ur idiotic suggestions
Do we Guys?


@rahulrai  sorry dude to use obscense language in your thread but had to.

I would suggest you NOKIA 5800 XM
It would be around 25k.
It has got everything you are looking for.
It has got 3.2mp camera which is not bad at all.
All other features are excellent.


----------



## sigea (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Rahul,

the best phone in your budget is the sony ericsson P1i

Its available at an amazing price of about 17,000 now.

its an amazing mullti tasker, good cam (3.2MP), u have the option of doing ur office stuff  as well as play around with it (good music phone, cam etc)

You can get it with GPS at extra cost and buy a 16GB memory stick online.

That will fit your budget of 25k

check out www.p1iblog.com or read reviews online

Its the best phone ive owned so far, very stable, reliable and  a mini PC on hands 

SInce ur budget is higher, u can also get a sony G900. its got the same smartphone features of a  P1i but is a little faster and has a 5mp cam


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 14, 2008)

Best sound quality and an industry leading camera: Innov8
Something a bit more affordable: 5800XM

@sigea: The P1i was great until the start of '08. It's almost 18 months old and has been bested by tons of newer models.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 14, 2008)

Best cam=C905 due to Xenon Flash, comes with great sound quality too.Better than renoir and Pixon and next only to innov8.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 14, 2008)

jingalala said:


> You *******,mother ****er  KRAZZYYYYYYYYYY.
> Seems You don't have work.
> Rascal u always badmouth about others and try to act as u r the big boss.
> Stay away from my threads at least.
> ...


If you don't shut up you will be banned like your alternate ego here and stop creating multiple ids.


----------

